# Wanted: a saddle/rail seatpost upper clamp



## Kernow_T (19 Jan 2018)

Longshot but you never know. Anyone got the missing half of this clamp? 

Thanks


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2018)

You don't say what sore of seatpost, they vary by brand

Could try SJS

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/seat-post-spares/

Or get a whole new seatpost failing that


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> You don't say what sore of seatpost, they vary by brand
> 
> Could try SJS
> 
> ...



Think the latter as it's a Chinese badboy. Just wondered if it was one of a dozen (say) generic designs.
Cheers


----------

